# pulled lens cover of instax



## denada (Feb 24, 2016)

i just got an instax wide 300. when pulling the close-up lens off, the whole lens cover came off. just lining it up and pressing back down does not seem to pop it back in place at the level of pressure i'm comfortable applying. any guidance would be appreciated.

edit:
figured it out. there's a little piece of plastic in the hole where the extension coming off of the lens-cover goes (to open the shades as the lens extends). you need to move the piece of plastic that's in the hole to the left with a little screwdriver, or anything else that will fit, so that it's out of the way. duh, but sure was pissing me off for a second.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2016)

Whew...good thing you got it fixed! I gave you your first TPF "like" for ingenuity, stick-to-itiveness, and the ability to resist reaching for a hammer!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 24, 2016)

I was starting to read this and thinking, my best friend has an Instax Wide, now I won't have to ask her since you figured it out.

I gave you a Like for coming back and posting how it turned out (and promptly instead of posting a question and not coming back yet the thread runs on and on... lol).


----------



## limr (Feb 24, 2016)

And I gave you a Like not only for figuring it out, for coming back to let us know, but also for having an Instax in the first place!  They're fun. Limited, but fun.




Horse by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Feb 25, 2016)

I gave you a like because everyone else is doing it


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 25, 2016)

I gave you a like cause I like you


----------



## table1349 (Feb 25, 2016)

I gave everybody a like, just because I could.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 25, 2016)

Seriously, I really like giving likes because I like to hit the like button. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Feb 25, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Seriously, I really like giving likes because I like to hit the like button.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



I liked that because I like that you like to like things


----------

